# Najdi: قاعد تسويه



## Idris

Please consider the sentences below:

وش قاعد تسويه؟
"What are you doing?"

and:

أقعد أجمع طوابع
"I collect stamps."

In the context of the above sentences, can we say that قاعد is equavalent to قام ب of MSA, so that we can say ماذا تقوم بفعله
 and أقوم بجمع طوابع for the above sentences?


----------



## shafaq

To me; Yes it stands for  قيام ب شيء . In addition, I want to draw attention on the oppositeness lexically.
.
أقعد أجمع طوابع
"I collect stamps." 
Regarding this concept; I think it is            قاعد أجمع طوابع .


----------



## Idris

shafaq said:


> To me; Yes it stands for قيام ب شيء . In addition, I want to draw attention on the oppositeness lexically.
> .
> أقعد أجمع طوابع
> "I collect stamps."
> Regarding this concept; I think it is قاعد أجمع طوابع .


 
Actually, I had this sentence in mind:

ما فيه عندي طابع الا أقعد أجمعه

I am sure that in this sentence we say أقعد instead of قاعد.


----------



## shafaq

Idris said:


> ما فيه عندي طابع الا أقعد أجمعه
> 
> I am sure that in this sentence we say أقعد instead of قاعد.


 In this case you must say   وش تقعد تسويه؟ instead of     وش قاعد تسويه؟ .


----------



## Idris

shafaq said:


> In this case you must say وش تقعد تسويه؟ instead of وش قاعد تسويه؟ .


What is the difference?


----------



## shafaq

.... *قاعد* is an idiom. If you intended to be your expression idiomatic; you use this pattern as it was. When you made it as*  أقعد*  then it is an ordinary, straight forward expression. So; unless you are doing the act of verb by *sitting* and you want especially to express *this*; you discard * أقعد* . 
I think; the difference is *to be or not to be* an idiom.


----------



## Mahaodeh

I don't know what dialect you are talking about, but I disagree with you, Shafaq. First, it's not an idiom; but it's not literal either. Second, you can derive قعد in any way - they all work. This applies to more than one dialect.

While قاعد is the most common, قعد، يقعد، اقعد in the verb form are all used in this context.


----------



## Idris

I think (though I may be wrong) that قاعد is used when we want to say "What are you doing right now" for example, and أقعد is used when we want to say "I drink milk every morning." That is, the former is for present perfect and the latter is for present continuous situation.


----------



## clevermizo

This is strange. I'm not familiar with this dialect but I mean, it seems rather complicated for the regular present tense "I collect stamps" to be أقعد أجمع طوابع. 

Why not just أجمع طوابع for "I collect stamps" and قاعد أجمع طوابع for "I am collecting stamps (now)."


----------



## shafaq

clevermizo said:


> This is strange. I'm not familiar with this dialect but I mean, it seems rather complicated for the regular present tense "I collect stamps" to be أقعد أجمع طوابع.
> 
> Why not just أجمع طوابع for "I collect stamps" and قاعد أجمع طوابع for "I am collecting stamps (now)."


You are right for  *mudhari verb+ أقعد* case. It is strange to me also if it used as *mudhari verb+قاعد* . 
In the case of  *mudhari verb +*قاعد ; it is something like " I am *going to +verb*.  instead of " I *will +verb*. ". Although according to  Mahaodeh's explanation; it's not an idiom; but it's not literal either.  and yet; it didn't reveal its secret. So I can't say exactly what is it. But when I see 
.      قاعد  أكتب رسالة I translate it as " I am writing a letter just now !".
and 
.       أقعد  أكتب  رسالة as "I am sitting and writing a letter." 
even 
.       أقعد  أكتب  رسالة  as "I sit (and) write a letter."   
In the case of "collecting stamps"; I think   قاعد أجمع طوابع  form isn't suitable where "collecting stamps" is a broad-time action.
أقعد أجمع طوابع  version may apply but in that case; you deservedly ask: "Why not just أجمع طوابع ?.  Please kindly inform me too when you learn why.


----------



## Josh_

I don't know if it will help, but in the Egyptian dialect قعد can be used as an auxiliary verb meaning "to continue / to go on / to keep (on) (doing something)."  For example قhعد يكتب would mean "he continues / keeps (on) writing.  

Perhaps the use of قعد in this dialect is related to that meaning somehow.


----------



## Mahaodeh

I'd like to say that such an expression as أقعد أجمع طوابع is used in Iraq.

أقعد in Iraq can have the meaning of "stay" in a certain place. As an example, one would say "فلان قاعد عدنا" = fulaan is staying at our place/with us. It differs from نازل in that the latter is temporary while the former (i.e. sitting) is permanent; so using قعد، قاعد، يقعد figuratively implies this steadiness and continuation to a certain degree.

When one says قاعد أكتب, it implies setting out some time to "sit" (figuratively) and write, as opposed to دا أكتب which is simply "I am writing".

So in Iraq, if one says "يقعد يجمع طوابع" it implies something done with more determination and continuation that if one says "يجمع طوابع". Both, however, can be used.

You can even hear expressions like: قاعد يقوم كل يوم من الصبح or قاعد يروح على الدائرة يومية and even قاعد يقعد، قاعد ينام، قاعد يوقف 

I'm guessing that the use may be the same. Maybe Wadi or Ayed can confirm.


----------



## ayed

Maha, you're right but "*قاعد*"in this context is irrelevant to "sitting"..
It simply means"what have you been doing"?Even if an addressee is standing ..Just as *عمال* in Egyptian if not mistaken..


----------



## Idris

This is the actual statement I've heard in a television drama:

ما فيه عندي كورة الا أقعد أجمعها


----------



## WadiH

Idris said:


> Please consider the sentences below:
> 
> وش قاعد تسويه؟
> "What are you doing?"
> 
> and:
> 
> أقعد أجمع طوابع
> "I collect stamps."
> 
> In the context of the above sentences, can we say that قاعد is equavalent to قام ب of MSA, so that we can say ماذا تقوم بفعله
> and أقوم بجمع طوابع for the above sentences?



Yes it's roughly equivalent to that in this context.



shafaq said:


> In this case you must say   وش تقعد تسويه؟ instead of     وش قاعد تسويه؟ .



وش تقعد تسوي؟ ("what do you do [at that time]?")
E.g.
Q: وين تروح في العصر؟ ("Where do you go in the afternoon?")
A: أروح للنادي
Q: وش تقعد تسوي؟ ("What do you do [while you're there?]")
A: ألعب حديد ("I train with weights") OR أقعد ألعب حديد

وش قاعد تسوي؟ ("what are you doing [right now]?")
E.g.
Q: وش قاعد تسوي؟ ("what are you doing [right now]?")
A: قاعد أدرس ("I am studying")

Note that in this conversation, قاعد is not strictly required, but it is sometimes used to distinguish it from the following situation:

Q: وش تسوي؟ ("What do you do?")
A: أدرس ("I go to school")
Q: وين تدرس؟ ("Where do you study?")
A: أدرس في جامعة الملك سعود ("I go to King Saud University")



Mahaodeh said:


> I'm guessing that the use may be the same. Maybe Wadi or Ayed can confirm.



My impression is that قاعد functions more or less the same way as it does in Iraq, except that we don't have a دا particle (whose function I think would be subsumed under قاعد).



clevermizo said:


> This is strange. I'm not familiar with this dialect but I mean, it seems rather complicated for the regular present tense "I collect stamps" to be أقعد أجمع طوابع.
> 
> Why not just أجمع طوابع for "I collect stamps" and قاعد أجمع طوابع for "I am collecting stamps (now)."



I've been thinking of this question, and it seems to me that أقعد is optional in this case and is there to imply persistence or determination, especially if it's something that takes a long time or requires you to "sit down" and get to work.  That's why he said ما في طابع إلا أقعد أجمعه.  Another example: Q: وش تسوون لين رحتوا للبيت؟ A: نقعد نلعب بليستيشن.  You can say نلعب بلستيشن, but there is a subtlety that's lost.

It also works in the future, e.g. Q: وش بتسوي الحين?, A: بقعد أدرس.


----------



## Mahaodeh

Wadi Hanifa said:


> My impression is that قاعد functions more or less the same way as it does in Iraq, except that we don't have a دا particle (whose function I think would be subsumed under قاعد).


 
This is a very interesting note, I've never really connected دا with قاعد; but looking at the uses, could it be possible that دا is a contraction of قاعد?


----------



## WadiH

Mahaodeh said:


> This is a very interesting note, I've never really connected دا with قاعد; but looking at the uses, could it be possible that دا is a contraction of قاعد?



I don't know.  I suppose it's possible in the same way that راح is the probable origin of the future particle حـ/هـ. Can you give us a couple of examples to illustrate how to use دا?  Because I'm not quite sure that I understand it correctly.


----------



## Mahaodeh

It's a continuous particle very similar, if not identical to, the Shaami and Egyptian عم. In most cases it's interchangable with قاعد such as:

قاعد أمشي = دا أمشي = عم بمشي
قاعدين ناكل = دة ناكل = عم ناكل

Don't take my word for it, but it seems to me that the difference in use between قاعد and دا\دة is similar to the difference between عم and عمّال in EA:
شفناه قاعد يمشي = شفناه عمّال يمشي
شفناه دة يمشي = شفناه عم يمشي
The first seems to have more imphasis on continuation.

However, sometimes people may say something like:
قاعد دة يمشي
But I don't recall ever hearing anyone say something like:
عمّال عم يمشي
Although you can hear something like:
قاعد عم يمشي

In short, I don't know, I just suddenly realised that there is similarity in use. I'd like to note that the long vowel دا is used with the first person singular, in all other cases it's دة or دَ with a short vowel.


----------



## Ghabi

Hello! The context is like this: Husband is pondering over something, looking a bit mysterious. Wife, as one might expect, finds it her right and duty to find out what's on his mind. He beats around the bush. "I don't get it. Just explain to me!" She keeps nagging him and he grows impatient, saying: !والظاهر إنّتس مِنتي بفاهمة لو أقعد أشرح لتس شهر

Should the quip be understood as:
-You won't get it even if I sit down and explain to you for a whole month; or
-You won't get it even if I go on explaining to you for a whole month?


----------



## Cead Cascade

It should be understood as stated in the second one.


----------



## Ghabi

Yes, I think it makes mores sense. Thanks a lot for the confirmation!


----------

